# Regular or Reserve



## Scratch_043 (23 Mar 2004)

This is not so much a question, as looking for advice on what to decide.

I am 18 years old, and in the middle of my application papers, I have been, up untill now, ready to join the 31CER in waterloo(when it gets up and running) but have recently found myself wondering wether or not to just go for the regular engineers instead.

I am done highschool this year, and am not going to college next year. If I do end up going reserve, I will still have to get another job to pay for rent etc. but there is really nothing that I want to do other than the engineering.

On the other hand, going regular will take me away from home, and family and friends, while reserve will afford me the freedom to stay close to home, and allow me to stay involved in the community.

I have had family members and friends on both sides of the discussion, and have found it to be a dead heat, so I turn to you, the people of the forum, who have helped me, and others like me, to sort out their troubles down the road to the CF.

I just need someone to shed some light on the subject, contribute their experience and their knowledge, and give their opinion(or, if need be, give me a virtual slap to the back of the head    )


----------



## Infanteer (23 Mar 2004)

If I could do it again, I would do a three year basic engagement in the Regular Force.  After three years, if you want to go to college, get out and join a reserve unit.  Not only will you make a bit of cash for college (if you save) in the regs, but you‘ll gain alot of experience and maturity to prepare you for the rigors of post-secondary study.


----------



## rdschultz (23 Mar 2004)

On the plus side, if you go reg force, you‘ll have a full time job with the possibility for advancement.  If you go reserve, you‘re basically taking an entry-level position and you‘re uneducated.  Which means you can still get a decent job, but without any formal training, you‘re limiting yourself.


----------



## yot (23 Mar 2004)

for myself, I am college student and heading to nursing program for degree. As there are many people want to get in, end up a long waiting list. I have to wait 2 years to start studying my nursing. 

Since I know that I have to wait 2 years, I decided to join army reserve to be a medic. I have applied, and done all the testes, interview. And now I am waiting for the security check.

I have school (taking electives), also I have a part time job. Besides, for the nursing program, CF can support my tuition fee. As the result, I applied for reserve. When I get my nursing degree, I will apply to be nursing officer.

I am not sure is this help.


----------



## clasper (23 Mar 2004)

Reserves is not a full time job.  If you don‘t know what you want to do aside from the reserves, you may as well do a 3 year engagment, and throw everything you‘ve got into the one interest you‘ve expressed so far.  After 3 years, you‘ll be 21, with a little cash, and plenty of time to go back to school or start a different career and join reserves, or stay in the regs, etc.

Family and friends are great, and they‘ll still be there when you go home on leave.  There‘s more to see in the world than Waterloo, so you may as well get out and start seeing it.


----------



## meni0n (23 Mar 2004)

I always regretted not going reg force at 18. I‘m now 21 and going reg force. School will always be there to return to when you finish a contract and wish to go back to studying so why not give it a try.


----------



## Scratch_043 (23 Mar 2004)

Thanks guys, I apreciate the advice, and I now feel more confident about the decision to go regular force.

One more question, when I leave the regs, will I be given a better acknowledgement for admission to college(ie. life experience) or will I still have to do prep courses etc. before I am accepted. My highschool marks are not the greatest, and I was wondering if an experience like the military would help. I know that for some trades, they look for post-secondary proir to admission into the forces, but I am unsure about what qualifications the forces give for school.

Thanks again.


----------



## Infanteer (23 Mar 2004)

Take the time to upgrade your skills while in the Reg Force.  The base MFRC will have a guy who deals with part-time education for serving members.  That way, if you still want to go to college after 3 years, your house will be in order.


----------



## casing (23 Mar 2004)

Basically, you will still need the courses.  Mil service won‘t generally have a bearing on your application.  

However, that being said, you would likely be able to qualify under different post-secondary entry plans, which tend to be more lenient in regards to your prior academic performance.  The plan I am specifically refering to is the mature student category.  Take a look at a few post-secondary sites under their admissions categories and look for "Mature Student".  Under this category a school will often take into consideration your life achievements by means of a personal essay and/or an interview, in addition to a couple of uni entrance courses from high school.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Paul F (23 Mar 2004)

Isn‘t there a plan in the military where you can use $5,000 dollars towards tuition at college/university any time in your first 5 years in your military career and then $1,000 more for every year after the 5 years? So if you stay in 3 years and don‘t like it, you can apply that money towards college or university tuition. Someone can clarify that one, but I remember hearing something about that. Also, your military experience will give you life experiences none of your buddies will have, you will learn a trade that can possibly be translated to the civilian world with little or no additional training and you will have a good paying job for the balance of your military career.


----------



## casing (23 Mar 2004)

Yes, something like that.  Have a look at the information on from this page:  Personal Enhancement Program


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Mar 2004)

Catch 22 for me. I regret not joining the regular force when i was 17 because of the steady income i could have had, the challanging courses i could have taken and the rank and time now lost.

I do really like what i‘ve learned in the reserves, having been on many different taskings doing many different jobs and being able to get away from the army life whenever i wanted.

There is money to be found in the reserves too, in the last four years i‘ve been away overseas or on a course/tasking for atleast two and three quarters of a year to three years.


----------



## Old Cent Hand (24 Mar 2004)

Hello!
     If you enjoy the Reserves , stay with them . I started as a Reservist (Infantry) , in Oct. 71 , then joined the Regs (Armored) , in Nov. 73 , and still serving. The Reserves prepared me for the Regs , especially , in the area of physical fitness. I am at the W.A.T.C , in Wainwright , I taught on numerous Reserve courses , from recruits to officers . I have a great deal of respect for the Reserves , I have met alot of good people both as Instructors and as Students . When I decide to retire , I am looking at the S.A.L.H. in Edomton. A proud Regiment , with alot of good people.


----------



## jonsey (26 May 2004)

Hey. I‘ve been thinking about what I want to do, what I can do, and where I‘m going to go.

Originally, I was in college and was going to enlist in the Army Reserves (R031), and do that till I get through college, and then possibly transfer to the Reg Force. 

Now, I‘m leaving college (I did REALLY bad this last semester. Really bad as in I failed every class. Yeah, that bad. However, I was thinking of not continuing in the course anyways, so not much has changed). 

I‘m going to take some time off to figure out what I want to do, and to put enough time between this last semester and the next school I go to (so I can qualify as a "Mature Student" and not have to hand in my last transcript). 

So, I need a job. I‘m thinking of going full time as a Signal Operator. 

I‘m figuring that this will help me with paying off my OSAP and saving some to put towards whatever I do next, education wise. 


So, am I crazy, am I dreamin‘( am I marryin a demon.)(points to those who reccognize what that‘s from), or is it a half-way decent idea?


----------



## Tracker (26 May 2004)

I think Sig Op is a good idea.  Three years and a steady paycheck sound ok to you?  What were you taking in college and what do you want to do next time?


----------



## jonsey (26 May 2004)

I was taking software engineering, but I rushed into it. I was taking woodworking, and ended up not liking it, and within a month, I decided on and applied to a software Engineering program. However, I remembered why I didn‘t do Software Engineering  in the first place. 

It‘s not that I don‘t like computers (I love computers), it‘s just that S.E. wasn‘t where I wanted to go with it. 


Now, I‘m thinking on going into a Recorded Music Production course at the Recording Arts Canada school. 


So, my main question is should I take the chance and go right into the Reg Force, or should I find a day job (or two) and join the reserves?


----------



## Andyd513 (27 May 2004)

Wow Jonsey, I was in software engineering at mohawk as well (I‘m assuming you‘re talking Mohawk since you‘re from Hamilton).

I‘m a sig op with the 705 being sworn in tomorrow. I was extremely frustrated with our 2nd semester of S.E. as well, it had me wanting to change my application to the reg forces.

I‘m thinking of switching to Network Admin (shorter program) and xfer‘ing to reg force with my sig op qualifications in a couple years once i have that diploma.


----------



## jonsey (27 May 2004)

Yeah, it‘s Mohawk. I‘ve got an appointment with one of the Carreer Councilors tomorow, just to see if they can help me figure out what I want to do. 


I‘m going to fill out my application tomorow, and see if I can get my transcripts and references by next week. Then, the only thing I need to worry about is my physical fitness, which ain‘t quite the best in the world.


----------



## Rick_Donald (27 May 2004)

If you‘ve got nothing else on your plate go reg.
You‘ll get all your training through the forces, a steady paycheck and three square a day. And if you should decide not to make a career out of it you‘ll be surprised at the doors that swing open for you on civvie street.
I‘ve done all three and hands down the reg force is the best. Even after being a civvie for the last 17 years I‘m in the process of re enlisting in the reserves. I‘d go reg if it wasn‘t for the good paying full time job i have. But even with that I find the lure of regular army life calling me back.


----------



## Fiji (17 Apr 2006)

Currently I am a reservist in the engineers, and a student. The army will pay up to $2000 of your tuition a year as a reservist. I would say do the reserves until you finish your college, and then go reg force. At that time you will be 21, and a lot more mature, and can make a more informed decision. College is a fun time, and you will not fully appreciate it if you go back after the reg force. Coming back from the army after three years, and then trying to fit in with 18 year olds straight out of high school that have never left their mommies is not going to be  easy. Go to school, be a reservist, graduate then go reg force. You will have a huge leg up on all the other new guys there, and a degree in your pocket.


----------



## ark (17 Apr 2006)

Fiji said:
			
		

> Currently I am a reservist in the engineers, and a student. The army will pay up to $2000 of your tuition a year as a reservist. I would say do the reserves until you finish your college, and then go reg force. At that time you will be 21, and a lot more mature, and can make a more informed decision. College is a fun time, and you will not fully appreciate it if you go back after the reg force. Coming back from the army after three years, and then trying to fit in with 18 year olds straight out of high school that have never left their mommies is not going to be  easy. Go to school, be a reservist, graduate then go reg force. You will have a huge leg up on all the other new guys there, and a degree in your pocket.



The army MAY pay up to $2000. I don't know exactly what makes someone eligible or not. So far all people that I have seen apply, got the money (at least under the old program) but still the reimbursement is not guaranteed.


----------



## Nanook (18 Apr 2006)

I joined the Regs in 1985 before finishing my last year of High School.....a little bit to eager to get going in the Army I was cadet and then a serving member of the Reserves. During the 7 years that I served I took numerous courses through correspondence (before the internet). This enabled me to not only finish High School but upgraded courses I needed for University. When I released in 1992 I started off at College for 2 years in University Courses and then transferred into University. Easier transition but may prolong your degree.

It was quite the culture shock coming from a regimented routine in the Regs to being a Civvie....and wow! the Liberal crap you will hear at school will turn your guts, but in the end it is worth it. 

With every year each University is offering more courses through the internet, this will allow you to continue to get your education even when you are deployed. Exams can be written with the use of a Proctor and a Platoon Commander or any Officer will do to oversee the exams but the Unit Padre will probably be your best bet because they tend to have a little bit more time for the common grunt.

My 2 cents, Good Luck with any decision that you make. Remember it is not just a job it is an Adventure.


----------



## T-bone26 (21 Dec 2009)

I'm looking into going into Weapons tech - land and I'm just wondering about the difference between regular forces work and reserve unit work and how you would get into either, do you choose or are you assigned? 

I'm sure that is has been posted somewhere else but I couldn't find it. If such is the case a link to would suffice.


----------



## Nauticus (21 Dec 2009)

Reg = Full-time, on contract.

Res = part-time.

Both of which you go through your local recruitment office.


----------



## T-bone26 (21 Dec 2009)

would I have to do anything different to get into regular forces instead of reserve?
I'm hoping to make weapons tech as a career


----------



## dangerboy (21 Dec 2009)

I would suggest going to a recruiting centre and talk to a recruiter.  He will be able to tell you all the various information and then you will write the CFAT to determine if you are even able to be a weapons tech.


----------



## MDMA (21 Mar 2010)

i haven't decided whether to join reserve force force or regular.

could someone tell me the pros and cons and or a reason to join the res. or regular


----------



## gcclarke (21 Mar 2010)

In the reserves you have a part time job and geographical stability, as well as the chance to pick when you want to go on tour etc.

In the reg force you are full time, and get paid more, but can be told when and where to go.


----------



## MDMA (21 Mar 2010)

in regular force, do you only go over sea's once?


----------



## Tetragrammaton (21 Mar 2010)

Well the simplest answer would probably be to determine if you want the military to be something you want to do full-time or part-time.

The primary reserve (P Res) simply isn't structured to provide secure full-time employment, so if you need a full-time income and you have already made an informed decision that the military is the direction you want to go in, then go into the Regular Force (Reg F).

If you are looking to try the military on for size, so to speak, go P Res. Nothing stops you from then transferring from P Res  into a Reg F position. The transfer process can become complex in particular cases and isn't always quick, but generally there are not major difficulties.

As for the pro/con of both, I can only really speak in regards to the reserves.

P RES
Pro (s):
1-  Allow you to pursue other endeavors while serving, be they education, civilian employment, with greater personal freedom than in the Reg F. 
2- Greater personal choice in what you actually do in the military in terms of courses, tasks, and deployments. That being said refusing courses or tasks can negatively impact future offers and opportunities, influence how you are perceived by your chain of command (superiors), and career progression.
3- Compared to most Reg F trades, career progression (promotions) is quicker in the P Res.

Cons:
1- Does not for the vast  majority of reservists provide full-time employment. Ideal for students who need a part-time job for extra money, less so for someone with significant living expenses.
2- You get paid less than the equivalent Reg F member in the same trade of the same rank. (85%)
3- Generally, you have a shorter time frame to learn and practice your trade. As such, again generally speaking, competencies are more difficult to achieve in the P Res.


----------



## TFLY (21 Mar 2010)

This post actually is very helpful even if there are several other threads on it, I have to say.  I am contemplating the same thing right now, but thought I knew both sides of the coin.  Seeing this post in the "unread posts since my last visit" section was a bonus.  Thanks everyone.   :nod:


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Mar 2010)

TFLY said:
			
		

> Seeing this post in the "unread posts since my last visit" section was a bonus.  Thanks everyone.   :nod:


Actually, if it had been asked in one of the other "Res vs. Reg" threads, it would have still shown up in the unread posts.


----------



## TFLY (21 Mar 2010)

This IS true.  Guess I'm just too nice and hate to see someone get discouraged from posting.  I read peoples mean comments all the time about not using the search function and while I generally use the search function, rereading something that has been posted before hasn't bothered me much to date.  Guess I haven't been around long enough for it to bother me.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (21 Mar 2010)

Again, I'm not one to propagate problems so this is my last post in this thread. 

Whatever you decide, make certain you ask all your questions before signing anything. Talk to people who have recently gone through the process, if you can. While I am new to this particular forum, the recruiting sub-section should be informative and please do use the site search function.


----------



## fischer10 (21 Mar 2010)

Well, if I could go back and join the CF (Reg. Force)  right after high school, I would. I spent almost 2 years in university without the money to pay for it (had to get loans, ugh). I couldn't continue to pay for it (University of Waterloo Engineering was almost 10k for 4 months!!!!!.), so I quit and applied, now I am just waiting for the call (if I get it) to go to BMQ. I applied for Infantry and Armoured, seems odd to go from UW Eng. to the "grunt" work lol, but its what I've wanted to do since I was younger and being in university made me realize sitting behind a desk doing paper work was not what I want.  

You can always go back and get a degree after your contract, 3 years isn't that long. As someone said before you also can save up some money, which if you don't have the ability to pay for it, or have to get large loans, then it may be a good idea to wait a couple years and save, I wish I would have! Thats all to say that you don't like being a soldier or what ever you are going for. If you like being in the Forces, then you know you made the right choice haha. The benefits of the CF are pretty much endless from what I have read and heard. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## snoman317 (21 Mar 2010)

ToRN said:
			
		

> but there is really nothing that I want to do other than the engineering.



I would say go reg force then. In three years as a reg force engineer you will be more proficient at the job then you would as a reservist in that time. (my opinion). At the end of your contract you could leave if you want, but you'll still have plenty of stories for your buddies back home. 
You could also transfer from the regs to the reserve unit back home at that time.


If you want it, go for it all in! Make life an adventure


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (21 Mar 2010)

boots.j.q. said:
			
		

> I would say go reg force then. In three years as a reg force engineer you will be more proficient at the job then you would as a reservist in that time. (my opinion). At the end of your contract you could leave if you want, but you'll still have plenty of stories for your buddies back home.
> You could also transfer from the regs to the reserve unit back home at that time.
> 
> 
> If you want it, go for it all in! Make life an adventure



I hope that ToRN wasn't waiting for your advice one way or another to make his decision.  He posted that in March 2004 when the Internetz was still cooling.    As an aside, he could have served two Basic Engagements since posting that, which puts this thread into perspective.


----------



## fischer10 (21 Mar 2010)

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> I hope that ToRN wasn't waiting for your advice one way or another to make his decision.  He posted that in March 2004 when the Internetz was still cooling.    As an aside, he could have served two Basic Engagements since posting that, which puts this thread into perspective.



LMAO! I didn't even think of checking when he posted that! I just saw new posts today and assumed it was current... : don't I feel like a dumbass now. OH well maybe someone else reading will find these comments useful.


----------



## snoman317 (21 Mar 2010)

fischer10 said:
			
		

> LMAO! I didn't even think of checking when he posted that! I just saw new posts today and assumed it was current... : don't I feel like a dumbass now.



You and me both.


----------



## Scratch_043 (30 Mar 2010)

Wow, thanks for the advice boots, I'm glad I took it 3 years ago, hahaha 

I'm surprised this thread is still around. Glad people still find it relevant 6 years after I started it.


----------



## MedTechStudent (30 Mar 2010)

ToRN said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks for the advice boots, I'm glad I took it 3 years ago, hahaha


 :rofl:


----------



## JackieGirl (1 May 2010)

Hey, I'm DEFINITELY happy I found this thread- I'm trying to decide between reserves and reg force right now. 

I remember looking at the dates of each post and going "...what the heck?"


----------



## readytogo (27 May 2010)

For me personally i applied reg force in 2003 and the application never worked out, now 7 years later i am married with 2 children and a great job on the civi side.  That being said the reg force is now and has always been a nagging feeling in my gut like that was what i was meant to do.  The only difference now is that my decisions affect people more important than myself and that kind of a pay cut is borderline impossible.  

   So i applied for the reserves to find out if that nagging feeling in the back of my throat is right and in a couple of years maybe a CT will be in order.

   If your still young and dont have commitments then i say try the reg, 3 years will be over in the blink of an eye and then you can make an informed decision from there.

just my  :2c:
Good luck


----------



## Honey_Coombs (29 May 2010)

meni0n said:
			
		

> I always regretted not going reg force at 18. I‘m now 21 and going reg force. School will always be there to return to when you finish a contract and wish to go back to studying so why not give it a try.



 I don't know about what you've seen, but the guys I know who interrupt their schooling with a three-year contract (or even just a tour, though the two are often linked) - they never return to school. Especially if you go on tour. Pre-deployment and then being deployed, in all likely hood, in the midst of a combat zone; who wants to return to school after that?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 May 2010)

You do realize you quoted and replied to a post from 6 years ago?


----------



## Honey_Coombs (29 May 2010)

Sorry, just realized how old this thing is. My mistake >_<


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 May 2010)

Hey who knows...maybe meniOn will come back and tell how his/her BE went or how his/her IE is going  >


----------



## Honey_Coombs (29 May 2010)

Haha, yah, you never know!


----------



## justin9 (18 Jan 2014)

1. I think I would be more mature after serving in the regs. So joining the regs now and res after to go to school seems the better idea because I will take school more seriously. Currently, I am terribly not.

2. As someone said, it would be a good idea to join now since I have no idea what I want to do in life aside from joining. What worries me is that I am 3 years behind everything I could have done. I know this is not a good habit, but I can never get rid of it or maybe just don't know how.  If I got in now, 21 yrs, and wanting to join (5yrs VIE), I would be out by 26. 26 without education, I do plan to go to school after service, hopefully i don't change my mind by then.

2.5 I'm worried that I have missed out on the "college life". But what I am to miss, doesn't seem so important at the same time it is for me because I do also would like to experience the "college life". If it's alright, can someone just enumerate what I am to miss if so? Also worried that I will have no friends at that age since I will be in school with youngsters. Is the substitute for this waiting in the regs? Is it tough to go to school later in life?

Enumerating these was the only way for me to get my thoughts straight, sorry if it is confusing. I hope to learn from anyone!! THANKS!!

PS I WOULD LIKE To thank all the people that have replied to my posts years back. It seems that I have forgotten about those, BUT THEY WERE ALL VERY HELPFUL. THANK YOU. I will eventually reply to give thanks to the replies to the threads and posts I have entered.


----------



## runormal (21 Jan 2014)

I am currently in university, so I will give you my opinion.

1. This is pretty simple, go reg force then 4 years is not a long time either way. You may love it and do a full career. There are programs to get your schooling paid for once you are in. However they are competitive and not guaranteed..

2. 3 years isn't a long time. I stayed for a 5th year of highschool, I was not mature enough for university. I guarantee I would of failed had I of went straight through highschool so in a sense I'm a year behind. One of my best friends is 25 years  old, no one jabs him for coming so late. Another one of my friends is older than me who is ex military. My mother went back to school at 42 and now is having an excellent career in teaching. It is in theory easier to go to school straight from highschool as you likely won't have lots of bills to pay. ( House, car, credit card) You also likely won't have a super serious relationship or kids to worry about. School is expensive and right now the job market is pretty poor. If you aren't sure what you want to do you could take a general year. However most of the courses won't transfer if you choose to specialize in a science, business, math or engineering. When I hear my friends with highschool are making 120k /yr working 6 months in Alberta education I wonder why I am in school.

2.5) Personally the student life isn't as glorious as it seems. I wonder what my life would be like if I joined the Navy right after highschool. First year was awesome you will meet lots of new people and likely drink a lot. That being said now I live in the libaray. It depends what more important I have friends who have a C+ average and love their lives. I have a B+ - A-  minus and I don't really like school. There are some perks, you can choose your classes and when you want to wake up. If you don't want to go to class you don't "have to". If you want to get drunk in the middle of the week no one is going to stop you. Student life is awesome for some because for some people this is never before seen freedom. I wouldn't worry about not meeting friends. I've introduced my older friends to my younger friends and they get along great. I switched into business after coming here and didnt get to do frosh week with my program. So in a sense I don't have as many friends either. If you look at younger people as "youngsters" then yes you might not have many friends. However if you keep an open mind you will definitely make friends. You also won't be the only one who didn't go straight from highschool.

I hope it helps.


----------



## justin9 (7 Feb 2014)

Hi Runormal. Thanks for your support. It greatly helps. I don't know why I always worry about my age. my decisions have been all over the place recently. The past week I think I've said too many times that my final decision is close. I don't know what it is yet, but it is coming.

If I join the reserves, can anyone tell me what are some of what I will be missing out on in the regular force?


----------



## KerryBlue (7 Feb 2014)

Justin, I'm a second year student and a ROTP applicant but I'm not sure if I want to still stay in school, and may just go Reg Force anyway.  

1(2). My cousin was a big hockey player. He did one year in the NCAA before playing in the AHL, German Elite League, NHL and finally ECHL. He went back to university at 26 years. He had his one year of school when he was young then chased down his dreams. He told me that he was happy he waited, he was older more matured and was able to pay for his own schooling using all the money he earned playing hockey. He didn't have to take a loan or ask his parents for money. 3-5 years when your 21 isn't long, you still have a lot of time to finish your schooling if you do one contract and leave. You'll leave with money saved and a different outlook on life. 

2.5 Being in university for two years I can tell you that its a bit of a mix. My first year I did at Queens and for me that was what I thought university life was, partying all weekend long with pretty girls and my football friends. School was "optional," and I was writing 3 papers per term for my classes. I had an insane amount of free time and could do whatever I wanted and was surrounded by my best friends from highschool. I did okay, I finished out with a B-/B+. This year I'm at Carleton and I'm writing 7-8 papers per term, my classes aren't so optional because of my program, I blew out my shoulder last year playing football so that's done. So yes, missing out some university sucks, but its mostly first year that's a big party and thats only for a few months and then it dies down. So I mean you wouldn't be missing much, nothing you won't do on weekends with you course or platoon mates. 

Hope that helps from a civi perspective.


----------



## Goose15 (7 Feb 2014)

1. There is that possibility. You may surprise yourself though. I hated school when I was in high school and I mean loathed it. When I went to college I loved it (not because of partying) I just loved the atmosphere and that I felt I was truly learning things that would be useful to me. In fact I went back to loving education and am now planning on getting a degree simply because I love to learn (in school) again. If you are certain you don't/won't feel this way that is just fine. Doing four years really isn't that long and you're right it can lead to much greater maturity. 

2. Don't get so terribly focused on your age and getting down on yourself. Life experience can make a bigger impact on you and your future then being a lemming and going to university because "that's what I'm supposed to do". 26 really is not that old to start an education. Some of my best friends in college were between the ages of 26-36, with myself being 19/20. Also, if you do change your mind it is NOT a big deal. Education is only useful if you are going to use it to make a happy future for yourself. It's NOT useful if you are just getting a degree to have a degree because that's "what I should do". 

2.5 Honestly, college life is what you make it and isn't all it's cracked up to be. Going to parties, carrying on, etc..etc is something you can do anywhere with anyone. It's something you can do with your current friends, your course mates etc. the only thing that will be different is you won't be a retard yelling, "woooo collllegggggeeeee" you'll be a retard saying something else (which is fine). As I said earlier age really isn't an issue: Some of my closest college (and still post-college) friends were/are between the ages of 26-35 with one other being 40. They were cool and honestly despite their "responsibilities" still enjoyed chilling and partying hard both of which they were excellent at  As long as you are a cool person making friends and having fun is an easy endeavour.


----------

